# A History of Violence - "Everyone has something to hide"



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 4, 2006)

I love this movie. Saw it for 20minutes ago and i found interesting and deep in its way. Love the way it creates questions about hoiw would you have reacted if it ever happen to you. Maybe as the wife..or what would ya have done if ya were the son? Interestin nonetheless. Lets discuss about it here!


----------



## olaf (Mar 4, 2006)

I saw it. I love it.

In the begining I thought that story will bemore about those two thies/murders we saw in the begining.

I'll write my thought's later.
*goes to see *Good night, and good luck**


----------



## TheChoji (Mar 4, 2006)

Nah, I  thought it was okay. It had Virgo in it, so I thought what the hell, and it was actually a lot better than I thought it would be.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2006)

6/10

Was okay, but nothing special.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 5, 2006)

only 6/10? so mean V_V

i found that the movie had a lot more deep than i thought. a lot of morally questions pop up in my head..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2006)

I have yet to see the movie, though seeing a preview for it at the theatre (more like a commercial saying it's out on DVD now) sparked my interest for it again. I'll have to pick it up.

Once I watch it, I'll stop by and add my thoughts. It looks interesting though.


----------



## Pulp Fiction (Mar 6, 2006)

one of the best movie ive seen in days


----------



## Slug (Mar 12, 2006)

i read the book and was really impressed with the art style and the whole storyline.. but i also heard that the movie was completly different.. ill see it nevertheless


----------



## Deadpool (Mar 12, 2006)

Just saw the movie an hour ago, and I'll have to say Joey is fucking badass. The story is good, acting great, and action is good too.


----------



## narutorulez (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah the movie is awsome, once again David cronenberg shows what an awsome director he is


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 12, 2006)

I was totally freaked out when I realized that Aragorn was in fact an undercover ninja. Blam BLAM. 

Jesus. But good movie nonetheless.


----------



## CABLE (Mar 12, 2006)

Anyone read the book?


----------



## cloin (Mar 12, 2006)

As far as Cronenberg films go, I thought this one was pretty weak.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



The two characters I found to be the most compelling were killed within the first 15 minutes.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Apr 20, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Once I watch it, I'll stop by and add my thoughts. It looks interesting though.


Watched it yet?


----------



## Slicer (Apr 20, 2006)

I Loved the movie. It was my favorite film of last year. David Cronenberg is a great director.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2006)

El Jackal said:
			
		

> Watched it yet?


 
Finished watching it about 2 hours ago.

It had some pretty intense action scenes, like the guy's face coming off after being shot in the head, and the other guy's nose...

The movie itself was pretty good, the sex on the stairs scene was interesting to say the least. But, I am getting a little tired of all this fake fighting people always do in the movies. After watching real fighting a lot lately, I find it all hard to swallow... but I can get over that.

It could have been longer, but I have no real complaints.


----------

